# Young mommma, Babies any day now...



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I posted at the beginning of November about a girl I had picked up that had originally thought to be a boy. Turns out she is definitely pregnant and she should have babies any day now, I woke up this morning to her being twice the size she was last night.... :-\

Heres some pictures of Esmerelda:

























If anyone is in Dallas/Ft. Worth area of Texas and are looking to adopt some young rats let me know.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Adorable nakie girl. I have a layover in Dallas/Ft.Worth in Feb. It is SO tempting, but I wouldn't risk bringing babies on a plane, lol. 

How many babies did there end up being?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Post in the rehoming section too. Sorry I dont live down there.


----------

